# Sweet Protection



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Sassicaia said:


> These are the coolest helmets I can find.
> 
> Seriously they are sweet. Im going to try and get my hands on one for next season.
> 
> Sweet Protection | Helmets & Protection


You are right, they are sweet. Cloths and jackets are really sweet, more euro, but cool for my style.

Like smith helmets, but better. wonder how they fit?

Prices are WAY HIGH, no USA sales, oh well.


----------



## chub11 (Apr 8, 2012)

Terje wears them, therefore they must be awesome


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

chub11 said:


> Terje wears them, therefore they must be awesome


yup...check out the limited edition one on the site they made for him. Sick.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like these guys ship to us. I just sent an email about the size and style I want and when it will be available. Since I have no idea how they fit it will be a blind buy...but screw it. Blind buy is how I roll.

Delivery / Returns


----------



## chub11 (Apr 8, 2012)

anyone know how to get them in the US?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

chub11 said:


> anyone know how to get them in the US?


Check the link posted above you.


----------



## chub11 (Apr 8, 2012)

NWBoarder28 said:


> Check the link posted above you.


for some reason I thought he was outside of the US:laugh:


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

chub11 said:


> for some reason I thought he was outside of the US:laugh:


I am ...live in in Canada. What I meant by ship to "us" was us being north americans. Gone back and forth on a few emails with the seller. Not sure if I can get my size, but he is looking into it.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

The blue and teal design is totally rad dood. Reminds me of something out of the 80's/90's skateland.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Hmmm, I'm not seeing any closable vents on any of the helmets. I like the idea of being able to open up a whole mess of vents when I'm sweating like a hooker on her prom night...


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

if those prices are in krone it only amounts to $44 us.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

huckfin said:


> if those prices are in krone it only amounts to $44 us.


those prices are in british pounds so the price is closer to $400-$500.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

Sassicaia said:


> those prices are in british pounds so the price is closer to $400-$500.


ah, totally worth it then


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I found a site that ships to the US/Canada and they even had some of last years models on sale, not that it matters because if you get one of these its pretty much guaranteed that you would be the only person anyone ever sees one of these helmets on.


I just ordered the trooper in gloss white.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Hmmm, I'm not seeing any closable vents on any of the helmets. I like the idea of being able to open up a whole mess of vents when I'm sweating like a hooker on her prom night...


I stand by my statement from 7 months ago. If it doesn't have closable vents I'm not spending more than $80 on it... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I stand by my statement from 7 months ago. If it doesn't have closable vents I'm not spending more than $80 on it... :thumbsdown:


they do have vents on them. Not sure if they are closable, but with my Bern Watts Carbon the vents arent closable and i have never felt I would want to close them.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

here is the link in case anyone else is interested.

Sweet Ski Helmet Sale - Sweet Helmets - RxSport


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

sweet protection is awesome. Check your local kayak shop for dealers they're big with kayak gear. I have their dry top and full face helmet and the quality is awesome!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> they do have vents on them. Not sure if they are closable, but with my Bern Watts Carbon the vents arent closable and i have never felt I would want to close them.


I dunno about you guys but sometimes I ride in -25 degree (C) weather, and other times I'm in +5... So far I really like the ability to adjust the vents. Even in one day if I go from groomer bombing to playing in trees I've got to open the vents to let out some heat.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is the one I bought. It does offer some type of internal vent system. Its hard to tell how it will be, but ill likely report my findings after I ride with it for a while.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> Here is the one I bought. It does offer some type of internal vent system. Its hard to tell how it will be, but ill likely report my findings after I ride with it for a while.


how much did you pay?


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Came to 189 pounds ( about 300 bucks). It was on sale for about 25% off, so that was the sale price.

Mind you about 60 bucks of that was for the expedited shipping I chose.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> Came to 189 pounds ( about 300 bucks). It was on sale for about 25% off, so that was the sale price.
> 
> Mind you about 60 bucks of that was for the expedited shipping I chose.


Damn, wish I could get one  Maybe when they hit the US


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

You just paid 300 dollars for a helmet that you have never seen nor tried on before?


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Tech420 said:


> You just paid 300 dollars for a helmet that you have never seen nor tried on before?


Yup.

Sometimes you just gotta say fckit.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> Yup.
> 
> Sometimes you just gotta say fckit.


would you like to sell it to me for $80


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Holly Crap!!

This helmet just arrive and all I can say is wow. Its so damn comfortable. Feels like it was custom made. I especially like how there are internal cut outs for the ears, rather then just straight padding. Its supper low profile when its on too. I used to wear a Bern Carbon Fiber WATTS and id say this sits with at least a 25% lower profile. 

the venting system seems looks very solid with the front vents leading to 8 vents over the top of your head pointing down. Looks like some thought went into this. 

Its not cheap, or easy to find, but even with high hopes this has surpassed my initial expectations for look, comfort and fit.

If you are on the fence, and are willing to invest this much into a helmet you have my two thumbs up.

ill post some pics in a sec


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

With my Custom Splice googles also with the carbon and white finish.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Check out this one. Only 999 pounds ( about $1,600 USD!!!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRMMsw4nib0

Sweet Protection | Helmets & Protection

Sweet Protection Rooster Corsa LE 12/13 available online at the Blue Tomato Shop,


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Holy shit, I need to work on developing some boutique product that people will spend crazy money on... to fund myself being a lazy fuck with not much better to do than go ride... Why work?

Side note: I can stick a fake carbon fiber decal on peoples $60 helmets, only cost you $39.95. PM me for details 

Seriously though, are we this bored and obsessed with snowboarding gear?

Probably :thumbsup:


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

Grafta, its a fashion show... 

You know bikini snowboarding? 
I'm thinking of coming out with a line of stiletto snowboard high heels

Gonna go viral, its gonna be like tickle me elmo sales 
People will be brawling over them

:screwy:


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Ha!

Personally ill go with form and function...but if you dont care what stuff looks likes likes as well as the quality of it then go on looking like this.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Very cool helmet. Price is not out of line if you consider the history of premium protection gear (arai carbon etc.) I thought it would be lighter though, 500g per website vs smith vantage at 440g.

Let us know how that ventilation system goes.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

seriouscat said:


> Very cool helmet. Price is not out of line if you consider the history of premium protection gear (arai carbon etc.) I thought it would be lighter though, 500g per website vs smith vantage at 440g.
> 
> Let us know how that ventilation system goes.


Its heavier then my Bern Carbon which I think is 400g, but you can tell the Sweet is a different league of build quality, plus the Bern is essentially just a sheet of pure carbon fiber over the foam protection. The sweet has more quality padding, and is just a better build all around. The said the Sweet is smaller then the Bern... Not head size, but just overall profile. 

Unfortunately with the shit weather in the forecast it wont look like ill have a chance to try it until the end of the week.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> Ha!
> 
> Personally ill go with form and function...but if you dont care what stuff looks likes likes as well as the quality of it then go on looking like this.


I've seen this picture on this site more than I can remember.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Sassicaia said:


> Ha!
> 
> Personally ill go with form and function...but if you dont care what stuff looks likes likes as well as the quality of it then go on looking like this.


I'd say this guy actually cares way _too much_ about how his gear looks :dunno:

...while, it fails to both look good, and do its job like it should


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

grafta said:


> I'd say this guy actually cares way _too much_ about how his gear looks :dunno:
> 
> ...while, it fails to both look good, and do its job like it should


The spirit is true. The majority of snowboarders look like they live in the mom's basemen suite, but try and wear that like its a badge or looks "sick". 

Ill stick with stuff that looks sweet, and performs top notch....they can have the rest.

The problem with 90% of everything snowboarding is that it looks childish. But thats just my opinion :dunno:


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> The spirit is true. The majority of snowboarders look like they live in the mom's basemen suite, but try and wear that like its a badge or looks "sick".
> 
> Ill stick with stuff that looks sweet, and performs top notch....they can have the rest.
> 
> The problem with 90% of everything snowboarding is that it looks childish. But thats just my opinion :dunno:


It looks "childish" because the biggest demographic buying snowboarding equipment is the under 25s- hence the focus of the designs. Old fkrs like me love the sport and are willing to spend more dollars not looking like a 16 yr old, hence a propensity (in my case anyway) for higher end kit that is less fashion forward.

I'm intrigued sass, I love reading your posts, you obviously enjoy a certain income bracket- your name says it all...I too enjoy the odd super Tuscan for what it's worth- if you don't mind me asking, what do you do during the week?


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> It looks "childish" because the biggest demographic buying snowboarding equipment is the under 25s. Old fkrs like me love the sport and are willing to spend more dollars not looking like a 16 yr old, hence a propensity (in my case anyway) for higher end kit that is less fashion forward.
> 
> I'm intrigued sass, I love reading your posts, you obviously enjoy a certain income bracket- your name says it all...I too enjoy the odd super Tuscan for what it's worth- if you don't mind me asking, what do you do during the week?


You nailed the reason equipment looks the way it does in this sport, and unfortunately marketing has taken it to an extreme to the point its cool to look like a tard. Luckily there are some options for better designed product both esthetically and functionally that can be had. I dont want to equate it to age, but rather maturity. Even when I was 19 I hated the look of the snowboard brand. To each their own thou. I have a platinum M16 as a lamp in my office which seems to offend most people but I think looks great :dunno:

People on this site can say what they want about my choices for gear, but in my book it has to look as good as it functions unless there is no other choice ( id take function before looks if it came down to it). Same idea when buying a car, bike, home, couch or new suit.

To answer your question about what I do during the week honestly I board a lot, but have found a way to work from the hill, literally. I do conference calls while going down the slopes, and phone interviews while on the lift. In the summer its the same but golf. I used to own a publishing company, now I own a veterinary business among other things.

Anyone who enjoys a good super tuscan has good taste in my book. Collecting wine is my other main hobby...next to drinking it of course. 

Beer too! check out this 3L boot my GF gave me today as an early 35th birthday gift!!! Thats 6 pints in a single serving.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Outstanding! Make sure you pour a good hef in there as befits the purpose  I'm with you on aesthetics and function...good design should incorporate both.

Wine is a hobby of mine also, ditto craft beer. If you are ever down in Tahoe boarding give me a shout and we'll combine all 3!!


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

So after 3 full days on the slopes i wanted to give a little more feedback on the helmet, specifically the venting. 

Fit is great. Its the closest feeling to not wearing a helmet I have experience...even ore so then my bern watts carbon which is strange because the bern weighs less. 

The venting works good. I was out on a warm day where snow turned to rain, and I actually really appreciated the fact that there are open vents on top that would all any water, or snow in. The venting sucks the air in with no moisture. 

With that said I probably wouldnt use this helmet in the summer mountain biking. It is a winter helmet (as advertised). I could picture on a hot day wanting as many vents as possible, but in the snow/rain i prefer this design.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback, the white one is looking very tempting.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

seriouscat said:


> Thanks for the feedback, the white one is looking very tempting.


the on I got is last years model..this years is slightly different. The site I got mine from had a few of last years for on sale.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Look...i found they make an optional sound pads. Best to order it all at once so you dont have to pay the :angry: shipping twice


----------



## KashJunior (Oct 10, 2012)

helmet looks amazing, definitely going to have to pick one up for my next helmet thanks for the pic sassicaia


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't understand spending $300+ on a helmet..


----------

